# Upper Lower PPL Hyrbid? (Like PHAT but hypertrophy orientated only)



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

What do you guys think? Currently doing this and feeling the gainz

Monday: Lower (squats + quad emphasis)

Tuesday: Upper

Wed: Rest

Thursday: Legs (deads + hams emphasis)

Friday: Push

Satull


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  . What is your training history? Been training for a while but just a newbie here I'm guessing?

Without wanting to be rude though, doing PHAT but only doing hypertrophy work is completely missing the point. The periodisation of PHAT is absolutely key. What you've suggested would work, but assuming you've been training for a while, I'd suggest you have some form of different emphasis in terms of rep ranges for the two blocks each week.


----------



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

I know what you mean like the fact that PHAT was created for a purpose but I'm wondering like why isn't this split more popular since it kind of is an intermediate between upper lower and PPL. Forget the power/hypertrophy days in the actual PHAT program and just think about it as any other routine.

Haha hi thanks btw been training for a year or so natty and been on bb.com all my life but since I'm living in the UK now, decided why not change? Also, really like these forums actually.


----------



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

just proposing this upperlower ppl hybrid but yeah I normally do compound main movements for strength at a lower rep range then do assistance at higher


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Give it a go and see how you get on . It certainly isn't a terrible idea!


----------



## jlai928 (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha will do definitely


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Be good to see the actual routine. Split itself is decent, though I personally would always pick a plain upper/lower.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

I said:


> Be good to see the actual routine. Split itself is decent' date=' though I personally would always pick a plain upper/lower.[/quote']
> 
> same. imo when training natty nothing beats a power hypertrophy upper lower focusing on progression in weight.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

harryalmighty said:


> same. imo when training natty nothing beats a power hypertrophy upper lower focusing on progression in weight.


I've been training Yates style HIT on an upper/lower type split for a while now. Produced great strength and mass when I was natty, does the same now I'm on gear.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jlai928 said:


> What do you guys think? Currently doing this and feeling the gainz
> 
> Monday: Lower (squats + quad emphasis)
> 
> ...


Give it a go and see how you progress. If not go for an upper/lower or ppl split.


----------

